# Help I’ve made a big faux pas



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Just so I understand correctly: You don’t want her sleeping on the bed with you and would like to know how to get her to sleep reliably on the floor?

Does she have a bed on the floor? I would ensure it’s the exact kind she likes (some dogs prefer a bolster, some like donut style, others prefer a mat, some need a blanket, etc.) and then be consistent. Good things happen when she’s in her bed. Treats rain from the sky. Practise asking her to get up onto your bed (hope you’re using a ramp or stairs?) and then reward her when she gets down on command. Practise this a few times a day, reinforcing her for getting down and making clear that humans decide when poodles get on the bed.

Gracie slept in the bed with me for years until I got tired of getting shoved to the edge by a 12 lb dog. The key for her was a donut-shaped bed and then eventually lots of warm blankets on top that she could burrow into.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I would keep the crate.

I just keep pushing Basil off the bed lol. When she cries, I ignore it. Then, around ~3am she wants on the bed, and I say "okay".

I can't always sleep like a "Z" shape!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

You moved, so in some ways, it was like the times you traveled and she slept with you. In her mind, this all makes sense.

If your goal is Poppy on the floor, then Robin's right - during the day teach her to get on and off the bed. We did this with Normie and the sofa.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I look at this as a pick your battles situation. Do you want your poodle in the bed? Buck earned his way into the whole house. My previous dogs always slept at our feet in the bed, so the idea of a dog in he bed wasn’t new. Buck can push my husband to the edge of the mattress, but for the most part he’s a cozy lump. Sometimes he opts to sleep on the floor, but mostly he wants the cozy lump option


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, as I always sleep with both dogs and one or both cats on or in the bed my solution would simply be to let her snuggle up to you!


----------



## Poppy the Puppy (Jan 3, 2021)

I really love this group!

So the honest answer is I love having her in the bed but also want her to be able to sleep on the floor or in a different room. Essentially I don’t want her to cry if she isntSo if that means I have to choose and be consistent then I’m happy to stop allowing her in the bed.

@PeggyTheParti I don’t use a ramp or stairs I have to lift her on and off as she can’t reach. Also that way I can choose if she comes on and off.

She has a donut next to the bed which she does love, and she has a crate on the other side which she is less into. I did put the donut in the crate for awhile so I could try that again. Last night she whimpered on and off for an hour and a half which she hasn’t done since she was a puppy.So I thought maybe she still needed the toilet so I took her out and she went to the toilet then ran straight back in and was trying to get back on my bed so I eventually gave up and let her as I was tired. Which again I knownis Bad training.


----------

